

Thoughts from the designer of Farmville - hkyeti
http://iteratingfun.com/post/26029257877/5-thoughts-from-the-designer-of-farmville

======
hkyeti
Interesting add on - despite Farmville's success he didn't feel it was
creatively that interesting a game to him personally, and he moved on shortly
thereafter...

